# Solved: Exchange server 2007 help req. !



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi mates,

could someone tell me that is it possible to send an email in back dates while im hosting my exchange server 2007 ?????

for example, i have an email ID, [email protected]. and today is 10th april 2012.

is it possible to send an email with a date of 30th March 2012 to an email address within or outside my network., [email protected], or [email protected].

Regards,
Farhan


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

don't think so.......why would you want to do that, anyhow?


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

don't actually want to do that,.....
my cousin is a lawyer and he told me court rejected an email proof saying you can send it anytime in previous dates as you are owner of your network....
I'm pretty surprised that is it really possible ????


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dunno....never tried it.

If he won the case on that, I'd probably say he was correct.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Not really, the emails are time stamped by the date and time of the email server. The client computer sending the email cannot change the time stamp. It can be faked of course, but if there is an IT manager with any integrity he/she will not modify or let anyone else modify data being used in legal proceedings. The court is also obviously ill informed.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

And what if, im admin of exchange server !
I change the date to some previous date. . . .
Then send an email
what then ?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

there will still be a time stamp on the server logs itself.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

but when date is changed and mail is sent, it would be logged on server side only.... 
client / recipient of that mail would not be able to view this logged date ?
means it will not be available to him, he will only see the older date on new mail ?



valis said:


> there will still be a time stamp on the server logs itself.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

this seems like an awful lot of questions for having a cousin who's a lawyer.........


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There are a million scenarios where someone could with enough time and effort forge or manipulate the email headers. So what is your question, could it be done? Sure it could, but most lawyers would be able to bring in an expert to tell whether or not the headers have been altered. 

The person sending the email has no control over the time stamp, even if they change the date on their workstation and send the email. The server puts the timestamp on the header, not the client.

Any lawyer worth their salt will not let an admin collect the email, they will have a secure device that will automatically retrieve all email from a user account and there is a chain of custody if it is going to be used as evidence.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

i don't how do i make you guys understand my actual question....
if IT Admin changes the time and date of exchange server, and then sends an email, what would be in that case ?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

honestly? A corrupt admin.........


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If the admin changes the time someone would be able to tell by the time stamp. They could also suboena the recipient email and the header sent and received times would not match. Every hop the email goes through will put a time stamp on the email before it hits the recipient.

Have you done something you are now regretting?


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

yes, asking in that case..... ! if you got a corrupt admin who changes server date and time and then sends email.....
would it be possible for recipient of that mail to prove that this is not actual date of that email !


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yup. as rockn states, every hop puts it's time stamp on it.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

i haven't done something, but the case im telling you about is like that.....
some organization fired an employee without notice, he went to court to sue the organization..... but then organization's admin showed the email in previous date by that employee which was reason to fire him....
but employee say IT Admin has done it, he didn't sent any such email.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

ok now got it that every hope puts a time stamp....
thanks a lot guys !
Love your help !


----------

